# Help with new paph



## etex (Dec 17, 2009)

What is this? The photos are my first ebay orchid-Paph Dr Toot,as received this week, before I repotted. It has large brown patches on leaves,no rot or bugs noted. Plant and roots were sitting 1 1/2 inches above potting soil. I unpotted, inspected- no bugs, great roots and has healthy baby growth. Rinsed plant,repotted to proper depth and sprayed and wiped with Neem oil. No discoloration or bug debris on wiping cloth. Have plant in orchid isolation. Any ideas what the big brown blotches are??Do I need to do anything else?? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!! Diane


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2009)

It needs to be repotted deeper. The rust-looking stuff could be the result of a couple of things. Aged damage due to excessive drying out at some point. Spidermites is another possiblity but I don't see apparent damage mites cause on the underside of your plant. I would go for the environment change in the plant's past caused this physical change you are seeing. With age, the damage areas can turn brownish or some other color.
Repot in the same mix if you want, just get the plant further down into the pot. You don't want exposed roots like I see in your pics


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2009)

Diane,
I was writing my post at the same time you were editting your Thread! So I cover areas that you had already figured out, like repotting LOL.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2009)

*Those damn mites*

etex

Looks a lot like red spidermites damage. The plant was treated in time and the infestation was quickly eradicated. The damage done however is permanent and the patches will tend to coalesce in time until the affected leaves actually fall. I have one or two paphs that have similar brown patches and I know for a fact that they were caused by spidermites. Fortunately, the new growths look perfect. As far as I am concerned now, the only treatment available is patience. But you're wise to keep it in isolation for now.


----------



## etex (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!! It does look like old injury or infection, which is better than an active one!! Will continue to keep in isolation for now and will pay more attention on Ebay! Thanks!!


----------



## musiclovertony (Dec 17, 2009)

etex said:


> What is this? The photos are my first ebay orchid-Paph Dr Toot,as received this week, before I repotted. It has large brown patches on leaves,no rot or bugs noted. Plant and roots were sitting 1 1/2 inches above potting soil. I unpotted, inspected- no bugs, great roots and has healthy baby growth. Rinsed plant,repotted to proper depth and sprayed and wiped with Neem oil. No discoloration or bug debris on wiping cloth. Have plant in orchid isolation. Any ideas what the big brown blotches are??Do I need to do anything else?? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!! Diane




Out of curiousity, who was the vendor? Did they indicate any leaf damage in the ad?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of my Paphs developed spots like that after they were baked in an overheated greenhouse one summer.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2009)

We've seen this on Dr Toots. I think it's bruising in shipping? As long as it is dry and doesn't get worse, don't sweat it IMO. 

-Ernie


----------



## etex (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Good information, as always!! Gotta love this forum!!


----------

